# Live Feed Over Long Distances



## bane (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello!

This is the first time I am messing around with projections. So please forgive any faux pas!

I am running a show that needs a projector to switch between pre-recorded videos and a live camera feed. 

All the pre-recorded videos will be triggered using Qlab. The camera in question (Canon ZR 500) has a IEEE-1394 port. Because, Qlab is capable of identifying the camera signal, I imagine that I should be able to use Qlab to switch between the live feed and the videos. However, the issue is that the distance between the camera and the mac is around 50 ft. I can't seem to find a IEEE-1394 cable that is long enough to connect these two devices. 

Am I correct in assuming that they generally don't make IEEE-1394 cables that long?

My alternate option is to run the camera & the mac through a RCA/VGA switcher system of sorts. 

Have any of you guys have had to set up a similar system? I am not really looking for an exact solution as much as I want to know what people's experiences have been with live feed projections over long distances. Please also bear in mind that, I am working with a terribly small budget.

Thanks guys!


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jul 13, 2012)

IEEE-1394 specifies a maximum cable length of 4.5m (~15ft). It is possible to extend the range using repeaters which, in conjunction with the right combination of extension cables might be the simplest solution.


----------



## FACTplayers (Jul 13, 2012)

The best and easiest solution is to use a coax cable. Use a VCR to boost the signal and connect to a tv. We do it all the time.


----------



## museav (Jul 15, 2012)

FACTplayers said:


> The best and easiest solution is to use a coax cable. Use a VCR to boost the signal and connect to a tv. We do it all the time.


I think their goal is getting the video from a FireWire camera that is 50' from the computer running QLab with the alternative being running the camera output and the QLab computer output to a switcher that then feeds a projector. Using a VCR as a RF modulator and a TV is a good option for some situations but I'm not clear how it would fit into what they are trying to do.

Your camera does have an 'AV' output that with a breakout cable apparently provides composite video on an RCA, which could then be run into a video capture card in the computer.

The switcher option may get more complex and expensive as to address both composite video and VGA inputs as well as to prevent the projector having to resync when you switch you would probably need to use a multi-format seamless switcher.


----------

